# Hidden gem - AQ-S810 budget model - review



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
Casio and ana-digis - a never-ending story that can be quite frustrating when you're always on the lookout for "the perfect watch". So I think the recently released *AQ-S810* (non-G model) comes pretty close to being that perfect ana-digi. There was the AQ-S800 which was released earlier and has the same module but I didn't quite like the looks of it and the strap seemed a bit flimsy. I didn't like the small battery on the GA-100 and the button protectors. And I don't like the short timer on most other Casio ana-digis. I like my AMW-707 but it only has one alarm. And I like the GW-2500/3500 but the timer could also be longer. So let's take a look at the new contender for the title :-d.

I'll start with:

Looks:
IMO it looks a little bit like a crossover between a G-100 and GA-100 which is a good thing:

It looks nice and chunky and very "G-like". The LCD is a bit small but I can still read it at arm's length which is good enough for me - might be different if my eyesight gets worse. The dial is very uncluttered and easy to read at a glance - the hands could be a tad longer though, but since the hour markers are protruding so far into the dial it was probably not possible. The grey plastic covering the solar panels underneath has a nice pattern on it looking a bit like wire mesh.


I really like that design.

Functionality:
Buttons are easy to press as they're not recessed like on Gs. One thing I didn't like about the GA-100 was the button protectors. So no problem on that one. The strap is a bit short and has a plastic buckle which I exchanged for a steel one - once again Casio used an odd 21mm buckle which makes it almost impossible to find an aftermarket one that fits so I had to take one from a a G-Shock. The strap is nice and soft and the watch wears comfy on the wrist.

Module:
The module is basically the same as on the new AWG-M100 just without the hand-moving feature and the atomic capabilities.
Features are:
- solar
- worldtime with time-swap
- 5 alarms - unfortunately no snooze - therefore it's only close to being perfect :-d
- the great timer of the GRX/GWX-5600, WS-200/220, STW-1000: two consecutive 100min timers with up to 10 times auto-repeat setable in 5 sec increments - IMO that's perfect and long enough for most things I need it for
- 60 min stopwatch - too short
- but here comes the good part and the reason why it's different from almost any other (solar) ana-digi: it has an LED-backlight on the LCD - to my knowledge the only other *solar *Casio ana-digi with a *backlight on the LCD* was the PAG/PRG-60

There are a few *non-solar* models of course which have a backlight on the LCD.
- the main display can be switched between showing either date, weekday or current time - so before I go to bed I change it to current time to make use of the backlight in the dark
- lume is not so great but we're already used to that :roll: - only the 12, 3, 9 and the inner marker at 6 are lumed - not the rest of the hour markers - but I don't really care as I got the backlight at night
- powersafe mode can't be turned off
- it has an extra mode for battery status while the graphic sector on the right is used for seconds and 1/10 sec in STW and CDT
- no indicators for alarms or hourly chime
- I really do like the graphics on the right however as it makes a fast sweeping upwards motion in stopwatch mode and a downwards motion in timer mode - I like that instant optical feedback when using timer and stopwatch and it looks cool IMO but the graphic could also have been used for the battery
- weekday can be set in different languages
- setable illumination duration between 1.5 and 3 sec
- button beeps can be muted of course and it does beep when changing modes and starting CDT/STW unlike the GW-2500/3500

Technical:
- acrylic crystal
- CTL920 battery
- runs 10 months on full charge with daily use in absolute darkness
- resin case and strap
- steel back "Japan Mov't cased in China"
- +/-30sec/month - mine seems to run much better however

Some more pics:

German weekday:

Timer:



pros:
- IMO very close to perfection because of the combination of solar with LCD backlight and a decent timer

cons:
- fails at being perfect because of missing snooze and short stopwatch

A strong buy in my book despite the minor flaws as it has great features and looks good - it's also cheap so it makes the perfect ana-digi beater. I think it'll stay on the wrist for a while |>.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Sedi, congratulations on the watch! I've been waiting for this as every time you bring it up your words are glowing :beer:


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Chrisek!
Yeah, I really like that watch, IMO it would be great if Casio would release a solar ana-digi G-Shock with backlight on the LCD.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Some more info I forgot to include in the start post:
module number is 5208:
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw5208.pdf
Here's the link to the description at casio-intl:
AQ-S810W-2AV - Watches - CASIO
It also comes in a nice drab green version which (once again) isn't sold in Germany :-(. But I might get that one, too.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Great and thorough review, Sedi. Belongs in the Review section! 

You know what quickly kills it for me? Those blasted silver Philips screws at the 4 corners. They couldn't have made them black? Or better yet, black Torx screws echoing the GW-7900 design. A few other annoyances:


"5 alarms" on the dial. This is not necessary and just adds to the visual noise.
Sufficiently loud alarm -- is it actually weaker than the DW-5600E? If so, then thumbs down.
"ILLUMINATOR" on the lower part of the bezel is also not needed, although maybe that can be sanded off.
The smallish hands. I'd rather that the minute and hour hands be extended outward another 1mm. Doing so may help align the gap in the minute hand so that the LCD is visible when passing over it.
No dual LED illuminator... should have a 2nd LED at the top to light up the hands. If that added $5 to the cost, so be it.

Otherwise a very nice looking watch, reminding me of the G-Shock Aviator series, and the convex crystal is a nice touch as well. It's a real bargain at $40 shipped (from Amazon USA).

Interestingly enough, there's another variation of this model, called the AQ-S800W-1B2VCF. $36 shipped on Amazon. Very interesting as this one has a different outer bezel (almost looks like it rotates, but it won't because of the button function labels), which eliminates "Illuminator" and "Tough Solar" on it. The hands are much longer too with more lume on them (but no lume markers on the dial), but there are some silly design aspects to it that are a bit off putting.


----------



## 1onehandwill (May 17, 2012)

cool I like it.its sporty and cheap


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Thanks xevious and 1onehandwill!
I mentioned the AQ-S800 in the review. IMO it does not look as good and the crystal (it's not domed btw) is less protected - the strap also looks sturdier on the 810. The hands on the 810 can't be longer as they would be touching the hour markers that protrude far into the dial. I also think they should have made the hour markers a bit smaller and the hands longer. Lume is OK - just checked it before work when I took a nap. The lume was not charged in any way and still easy to read after one hour - which is good enough for me on a watch that has a backlight :-d. IMO an extra LED to light the hands is unnecessary as long as I can have current time on the LCD. The alarms are as loud as on most Gs - certainly not weaker. But maybe not as loud as on a G-7900. I took some more pics to have a little comparison to my other favourite ana-digis - the GW-2500B and GW-3500B:




The dial on the AQ-S810 is cleaner and less cluttered than the 2500/3500 but of course it also has less functionality on the home-screen (no second timezone or battery indicator, and only one LCD) - IMO this makes it more legible.
Casio seems to love those screws on the cheaper models but it looks like they actually keep the top bezel attached to the rest of the case. The WS-200/220 also have those - they don't bother me as they are much more prominent on those close-up shots than when wearing the watch. They could be easily blacked out using a sharpie.
I think for the price it's a great model - the only thing I really miss is the snooze alarm.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

I stumbled on this model yesterday and for the price I couldn't let it go. As I was searching for info I just saw your topic. What a coincidence. I ordered the green one. I like the military look and feel of it.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

hey Sedi

You know that i already appreciate the veru functional cheaper Casios (Particulary the w-S200/220 series)

I have long looked at the older version of this but your very of the newer one has swung it for me. Only downside for me again is the acrylic crystal, wonder how much it would add to the price to mass produce a mineral glass for this and the ws220??

All the best

Mark


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice and informative review as always Sedi :-!

Still, for me this watch isn't a contender for my Timex Ironman Shock ana-digi but at least Casio seems to improve a couple things. Wear it in good health |>


cheers


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Sedi great write up! I ended up getting a couple of these before I did any reasearch, I just loved the look of them and you just cant beat the price about 40 usd! I have to admit I was a little put off buy the quality of the bezel. I was expecting the same type of resin that the G-Shocks have, instead it was a hard plastic. Also the acrilic crystal and plastic buckle were kind of a let down but I can deal. Im guessing if Casio used the same type of materials it would take away from their sales of their avaitor watches, because I feel these watches have a nicer look to them, much cleaner, just MHO. 
Anyway, I think these watches are a great value as long as you dont expect them to feel like a G-Shock you wont be let down. They are what they are!
So I attempted to stealth out the black one by removing the "Tough Solar" and "Illuminator" text and ran into an issue with Goo Gone melting the plastic bezel. Opps! I somewhat fixed it by sanding it down and it came out pretty good. Here are a few shots.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

And that is one way it should be offered. Great eye!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

I already knew about the plastic case since I have quite a few of the budget models. I feel it might even be considered an advantage - no resin-rot on those models. Acrylic crystals also have some advantages over mineral - it's easier to remove scratches and they won't get damaged from sparks while grinding or welding - unlike mineral crystals. Therefore they make perfect work watches. And the buttons are easier to use as they are not recessed like on Gs.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sedi said:


> ...and they won't get damaged from sparks while grinding or welding - unlike mineral crystals...


Are you sure about that? I would presume (no personal experience with grinding or welding) that sparks can do a lot more damage to acrylic lenses than to those made of mineral. I saw the effect that grinding can have on a mineral crystal once, but with an acrylic glass, I would think that it can melt right away with only enough sparks....:think:

I perfectly agree with the other points you made though ;-)

cheers


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Have to pick this one up (the black one). It is my first Anal-digi. 
Really like the Home-World time switch feature.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

The thing about the grinding is true. On a mineral crystal the sparks stick to the surface causing damage and melting into the glass. On acrylic crystals or lenses of protective goggles this doesn't happen. I worked a few years part-time in construction.
I guess if you hold the watch into the sparks directly behind the grinder you might be able to melt it - never tried it :-d. But with a short contact - mineral takes more damage.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice write-up.

_Here's another contender, for me at least, Model WVA470DJ-1ACF:_









It's not a G, but it is Tough Solar and atomic. Solid stainless bracelet; very high quality. Mineral crystal. Three alarms + hourly chime, stopwatch (don't recall how many hours) battery gauge, world time, and most importantly to me: dress enough to be worn in a business environment without raising eyebrows. Oh, it also has an LED backlight for the LCD. Same crappy Casio lume on the hands and markers.

More details in this video:

Casio WVA470DJ-1ACF Tough Solar Wave-Ceptor ana-digi watch - YouTube

Casio has a way of getting things *almost* perfect. On this one, they couldn't resist cluttering up the non-rotating bezel with minutes markers that are quite at odds with the dressy look of the rest of the watch. Maybe they do it so we keep pursuing The Perfect Casio?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I made the same expierience with my dads watches.
He works in a garage.

His F-91W style watches (acrylic) where scratched but not punctured by sparks.

His current G (mineral glass) is not scratced by hardly readable because of burned in sparks.

Please choose your prefered way of making dials unreadable... :-d


----------



## -andrew- (Jul 4, 2012)

You know, I saw one in Wal-Mart and picked it up - love the look of it.

However, never even took the tags off as two things killed it for me (in a bad way) - 

1) Microscopic LCD. Ok, so my eyes aren't what they used to be. But if I was using this timer in a situation where I was bouncing around a bit, I'd NEVER be able to read it.
2) Apologetic lighting/lume. I doubt too many people are suddenly in the dark and need to see... the date.

Wanted to love it but still looking.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

d2mac said:


> I made the same expierience with my dads watches.
> He works in a garage.
> 
> His F-91W style watches (acrylic) where scratched but not punctured by sparks.
> ...


Wow, how does one burn mineral crystal from sparks? Are they welding sparks? It seems like he should re-think the way he wears them. Like maybe wear them under sleeves, glove cuffs, or move it to the inside of the wrist.

I wonder how a thick sapphire crystal would fare? I wouldn't think sparks would touch them, and not many things in a garage could scratch it. It is just a matter of whether he would shatter it or not.

I think some of the Japan market watches (ex. PRW2500T-7JF?) have sapphire crystals.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Smaug said:


> Nice write-up.
> 
> _Here's another contender, for me at least, Model WVA470DJ-1AC...................._p the non-rotating bezel with minutes markers that are quite at odds with the dressy look of the rest of the watch. Maybe they do it so we keep pursuing The Perfect Casio?


I keep your phrase: *they do it so we keep pursuing The Perfect Casio* or else: *they do it for selling more watches*

Ive been tired realising how many watches could be just perfect with some function working

Want some examples? why only lcd light, why only hands light (on most g shocks), why 60 min stopwatch, why no snooze, why only daily alarms, why only 60 min timers why why why...

On the other side its tiring to see the 500th different colour combination on the exact same watch (functionwise)

Other wise this model looks really cool. I really like it and i think it could easy be thought to be a gshock with a quick glance.

Nice write sedi and nice-cool watch


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

You can change the LCD from "month.date/seconds" to "time/seconds" to "day of week/seconds". Love mine - it's rapidly becoming my favorite watch.



-andrew- said:


> 2) Apologetic lighting/lume. I doubt too many people are suddenly in the dark and need to see... the date.
> 
> Wanted to love it but still looking.


----------



## -andrew- (Jul 4, 2012)

LarryCfromTexas said:


> You can change the LCD from "month.date/seconds" to "time/seconds" to "day of week/seconds". Love mine - it's rapidly becoming my favorite watch.


Yeah, I know - just illustrating that it seemed a bit silly (to me) that the primary area receiving light is both tiny and secondary to the time itself, which is the primary display. My thought was to put zulu time on the display. I do love the look of the watch, though.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

bezgeo85 said:


> I keep your phrase: *they do it so we keep pursuing The Perfect Casio* or else: *they do it for selling more watches*
> 
> Ive been tired realising how many watches could be just perfect with some function working
> 
> Want some examples? why only lcd light, why only hands light (on most g shocks), why 60 min stopwatch, why no snooze, why only daily alarms, why only 60 min timers why why why...


Agreed on all points.



> On the other side its tiring to see the 500th different colour combination on the exact same watch (functionwise)


Agreed on this too. However... there are many people here who proudly display their G-Shock collections with dozens of different colors. So Casio is making a lot of money by selling the same movement over and over again, by simply changing the dye that goes in the plastic. It's a business decision

I was kind of disappointed with Swatch for doing the same thing. But at least they change more than just the color, in most cases. It seems to have paid off HANDOMELY for Swatch, as they now own Omega, Tissot, Breguet, etc. Those old, respected Swiss companies were trying all those years to sell more watches by actually putting some effort into them and creating new designs. It nearly put them out of business, because all they needed was some affordable quartzes to save the Swiss watch industry. 

Now what have they got? The parent company makes maybe 6 different mechanical/electrical designs and hundreds of different asthetic designs. But the result is that old-school watchmakers can walk into their bench at Breguet and work on beautiful mechanical watches that start at $16,000 apiece, when they wouldn't have been able to do it on their own.

I wonder if Casio will ever try their hand at a mechanical watch? Seiko and Citizen make both kinds of watch successfully? Why not Casio? (who is probably bigger than Seiko and Citizen put together!)

Sorry for the side track.


----------



## loubapache (Aug 8, 2009)

Everything is a compromise. I also wish the LCD is a little bigger and the strap is made of higher quality. 
This module is just great and the watch looks wonderful. Here is a pic posted by "*urbrainwashed". *It looks like the screws are painted to black.

I also like the feature that you can set the hands position. The minute hand advances 1/3 of a minute every 20 seconds. Mine was off a tick (1/3 of a minute) when it is at 12 o'clock. It is not obvious but if I look very carefully, I can see it. The Set Home feature can adjust the hand position so it is spot on now.

Speak of straps, anyone has fitted better ones?


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

I know i´m zombifying a thread, but the little i will post does not justify opening a new one.

I did like the pics of teh AQs 800 and 810 i found on the web. I did dream abou a version of teh 800 with the cleaner, bolder face of the 810 as i feared it´s bulky case would be too big for my wrist/my liking.

Owning both watches by now, i can say that i really like teh 800s smaller case better, but cannot transplant teh modules. The chapter rings are trapped between the Acrylic crystal and the case.
Does by any chance anybody know if the acrylic crystals are pressed in, glued in or welded in via ultrasonic welding? even if i cannot swap modules, i´d love to relume the markers on the AQs 810.

A point i did not like was the flimsy strap on the AQS 800, i swapped it out with the one of a AE-1000, gives teh watch a sturdier look imho.










Inspired by Urbrainwashed, i removed the lettering from the AQS 810s bezel, too. Sedi is right, the screws do actually keep the top bezel on.










I went one step further and decided to paint the ring surrounding the crystal underneath the top bezel black instead of it´s original silver color. 
The pics are bad, but the watch looks more "grown up" with these little mods.










And to tease you a bit - the strap adaptors fit, although lug width is 18 mm they don´t move from side to side.

If i decide to keep the Maratac, i´ll buff the screws to a satin finish. If i keep the resin, They´ll stay polished to match the buckle i mounted on teh strap. (it´s off of a rotten G-shock strap)


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

I received one of these beauties today. Really cool watch, the only real downside is the el cheapo strap, but that can be easily changed.
Really nice watch, solar and mechanical at this price is a good deal.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the likes, folks - but let me repeat my Question:

Does anybody know if teh Acrylic crystal in teh AQs 810 is pressed, glued or welded in? I don´t want to ruin the watch by trying to press it out.
Anybody?!


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

Just have the same watch. What did you use to remove lettering?


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

I used a soft eraser to remove it and polished it back to the original shine with a cotton cloth.


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

I have one. It really is an extremely good bargain. But a G-shock it is not, it looks to cheap in my opinion. So It is now my work watch for in the garden, factory, etc. And it is perfect for that
.







I replaced the screws with blackened nails.


----------



## sehsuan (Dec 20, 2012)

just got my AQ-S810-W-1BV last week, before i started to read about a next watch...
AQ-S810W-1BV - Watches - CASIO

and the simple mods i did were to use a black marker on the front screws, and cover up the words "TOUGH SOLAR" and "ILLUMINATOR". that sure helped to make the watch look more... sublime.








the watch works well in most scenarios, only three things get me wishing for a little more...
- i'd have to dodge my eyeballs around to look at the LCD panel in the darkness.... when the minutes hand is between 26 - 34...
- i just got confused between "12.21 xx" and "12:21 xx" in the DATE/SEC and the TIME/SEC layouts (ok, i chose a bad time to adjust the watch...)
- the lume on the hands seem to be low capacity. or i'm blind 

will be looking at a GR-8900A-1, GX-56GB-1, Gulfman GR-9110BW-1, Mudman G-9300GY-1ER to be my 2nd Casio in many many years... last wore one probably in 1993 or somewhen like that...


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Got myself one of these AQS810. 
Had done a relume on the chapter ring. Now it growing nicely now.
In fact it looks much better than many others !! I'll post some pic soon.

The acrylic crystal are welded to the case. It needs to be slowly press out with a "pop".
the crystal is quite thick, about 4-5mm.
Could'nt find a sapphire of the same thickness, so decided to use back the acrylic crystal.
it needs to be attached back to the case with GS UV glue.

Next i'll see if i can blue out the 4 x bezel screw.

Would love to buy another army green coloured one as soon as i see one.
Have not bought a Casio for quite awhile, this one is definitely a bang-for-buck tool watch.

Check out the Aqs810 tracer watch mod by another guy on youtube for ref.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I got a chance to see one of these up close. For someone on a budget, it's fairly reasonable. But frankly, given the price point, I would save up for a G-Shock... unless getting this as a disposable or novelty watch.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

xevious said:


> I got a chance to see one of these up close. For someone on a budget, it's fairly reasonable. But frankly, given the price point, I would save up for a G-Shock... unless getting this as a disposable or novelty watch.


Only problem - there is no *solar* ana-digi G with backlit LCD. I prefer the AQ-S810 over most solar ana-digi G-Shocks.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

tanwill said:


> Got myself one of these AQS810.
> Had done a relume on the chapter ring. Now it growing nicely now.
> In fact it looks much better than many others !! I'll post some pic soon.
> 
> ...


Picture as promised : <sry for the dust>.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

I appreciate your Information.
Right now I´m waiting on a used green AQS for my first re-luming experiment.

Should be here any day.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

lowtech said:


> I appreciate your Information.
> Right now I´m waiting on a used green AQS for my first re-luming experiment.
> 
> Should be here any day.


i am looking to buy a army green one too.
but i am sourcing a sapphire if avail.


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, ima see if I can get my hands on one of these. The last time I saw it they were out of black. G factory.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Awesome relume tanwill! I bought one of these while Christmas shopping at Walmart to use as a second work watch. I love the size and functionality of the watch and that it is solar. The only drawbacks are the buckle (minor) and the acrylic crystal. If it was mineral it would be the perfect watch, in my opinion.







I'm going to have to look at some of the GShock analog models mentioned in this thread!


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a TON of bang for the buck with this model. As noted in today's WRUW thread, I just picked one up at the local Wal-Mart for a good price. (I wish the few G's they had were discounted in any way, but they did not seem to be.)

Since there is a World Time mode, I don't much mind the lack of a second time zone in the regular time mode. While traveling you can still set the digital time and the hands to local time while using the "World Time" mode to see your home time at a glance.

The only real negative to me for this watch is the 60 minute STW. That is a big negative and a common "flaw" among Casio ana-dig models. For $38 or so, however, it is hard to complain too vigorously!


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice Review!

Those models offers a lot of useful features for little money.
I spend mine a sapphire crystal (with ar-coating) and full relume.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Nice lume-job - I like that you got rid of the skeletonized minutes hand, too - it really serves no purpose. Wearing mine right now btw. And about the crystal - I like all my "work-watches" to have acrylic crystals as those don't get damaged from the sparks when using a grinder for instance (been a while since I used one but you never know :-d) - opposed to mineral crystal. The crystal on my AQ-S810 is still pretty much flawless as it's very well protected by the raised bezel.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Seems the green are out of stock in my area.
Plenty of black around.

Thanks for the inspiration angelo. I got the lume idea from your Tracer Watch.

I am going to try swapping some of those G-shock coloured strap and see the result.


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

angelo said:


> Nice Review!
> 
> Those models offers a lot of useful features for little money.
> I spend mine a sapphire crystal (with ar-coating) and full relume.


How much did that cost?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

This will be my next watch purchase !


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had one, but it went "missing" from my checked luggage last time I was on airplane. :rodekaart


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

I had an 800 which was fine. I flipped it for my first G-Shock, but only because I wanted some features the 800 did not offer. Here is a review of the 810 on YouTube.

Casio AQ-S810 Ana-Digi Watch Review 





Frankly, if I had owned an 810, I would have kept it and gotten the G-Shock too.


----------



## Ksiva (Jul 19, 2013)

I bought this yesterday, quite accidently,went to buy a gshock but couldn't find anything nice, I dono who designs the gshock thesedays, the legibility is so poor...
for the money, around 3.5k inr, it was the best I could find... felt very vfm...
I am also looking @ EFB-503SBL-1AV, anyone use that one here...?


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like so many non-G models' design, but the plastic crystal is a dealbreaker for me. I got one just to replace a vintage World Time I lost, and The FIRST DAY I had it the crystal got a big scratch just sitting at my desk. Grr....


----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

lowtech said:


> A point i did not like was the flimsy strap on the AQS 800, i swapped it out with the one of a AE-1000, gives teh watch a sturdier look imho.
> [...]
> And to tease you a bit - the strap adaptors fit, although lug width is 18 mm they don´t move from side to side.
> If i decide to keep the Maratac, i´ll buff the screws to a satin finish. If i keep the resin, They´ll stay polished to match the buckle i mounted on teh strap. (it´s off of a rotten G-shock strap)


Hi all guys! =)
This is my first post here! 

May I ask you which strap-adaptors are these ones (in the upper photo, posted by *lowtech*)? 
If I haven't misunderstood, they are from a rotten G-Shock.. But which one exactly? Or better, are there some adaptors that fit into the AQ-S810W?
I measured the "width" of the default straps, and they measure 18mm.

Thanks for the help,
Ciao from Italy! 

L.

EDIT
Ops, I was forgetting.. Have you done the same "Nato-Strap-Mod" too? If so, could you kindly post a picture of your Casio in the way of getting an idea of how it look like?

P.S.: Feel free to rectify my english if you find some errors! 
Cheers!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Looks like the standard adapters from a G-Shock which you can buy from sellers like tiktox.com, pacparts (in the US) or in some countries from Casio directly.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Gundam168 (May 26, 2013)

Sedi said:


> Hi,
> Casio and ana-digis - a never-ending story that can be quite frustrating when you're always on the lookout for "the perfect watch". So I think the recently released *AQ-S810* (non-G model) comes pretty close to being that perfect ana-digi. There was the AQ-S800 which was released earlier and has the same module but I didn't quite like the looks of it and the strap seemed a bit flimsy. I didn't like the small battery on the GA-100 and the button protectors. And I don't like the short timer on most other Casio ana-digis. I like my AMW-707 but it only has one alarm. And I like the GW-2500/3500 but the timer could also be longer. So let's take a look at the new contender for the title :-d.
> 
> I'll start with:
> ...


I have the green one. You forgot one other thing...

It's missing the G-Shock heft. A blind guy would tell the difference.









https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what-your-favorite-non-g-casios-863298-6.html#post6376016

It also doesn't have Auto EL which I find super useful.

I like it nonetheless. I'm in a dilemma of unloading this or my useless GA100-1A2.



Liknus said:


> Hi all guys! =)
> This is my first post here!
> 
> May I ask you which strap-adaptors are these ones (in the upper photo, posted by *lowtech*)?
> ...


A rotten G-Shock? I'm sure that doesn't sound as spiteful as it reads. lol!


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

The Strap adaptors I mentioned are the "standard" ones used on the DW-5600 and many other classic G-Shocks.
I was thinking about this thread myself recently and iirc i did never post pics of the watch with installed adaptors and a Zulu Strap, so i think I´ll justify the resurrection of theis thread by adding some pics shortly.


----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

lowtech said:


> The Strap adaptors I mentioned are the "standard" ones used on the DW-5600 and many other classic G-Shocks.
> I was thinking about this thread myself recently and iirc i did never post pics of the watch with installed adaptors and a Zulu Strap, so i think I´ll justify the resurrection of theis thread by adding some pics shortly.


Yeah! A big thank in advance for the photos! 



Gundam168 said:


> A rotten G-Shock? I'm sure that doesn't sound as spiteful as it reads. lol!


Ah! Yeah, it sounds a bit weird actually. But I've used the same expression of lowtech.


----------



## Gundam168 (May 26, 2013)

^
You're right but "straps from a rotten G-Shock" sounds more spiteful than a "rotten G-Shock strap".

Anyway, I'm really waiting for lowtech's rotten pictures.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

mhammer8 said:


> I like so many non-G models' design, but the plastic crystal is a dealbreaker for me. I got one just to replace a vintage World Time I lost, and The FIRST DAY I had it the crystal got a big scratch just sitting at my desk. Grr....


This model has an acrylic crystal? It's been a while since I had mine but I thought it was mineral


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

No photographic art, but you can see that the Adaptors fit nicely, size wise and aesthetically.

I used a 3 Ring Zulu, 24 mm wide.

On the wrist the Adaptors make for a snug fit - For me it´s more comfy tahn with teh original strap that makes a wider curve and leaves a Gap between the strap and my wrist.





Transition fromn Case rto Adaptor is nice IMHO





With strap:


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Looks great, lowtech! Where did you get them from?


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

The Adaptors are Casio Parts used for different models like the DW 5600 and 6900. AFAIK you can get them at Pacparts, Tiktox and other sources. I have bought some at Westcoasttime. Countycomm has them, too AFAIK.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

Smaug said:


> Why not Casio? (who is probably bigger than Seiko and Citizen put together!)


Citizen is the world's largest watch company, or they were last time I read a stock/holdings listing.


----------



## aalavandhan (May 17, 2013)

How durable is this watch? Can I wear it in a hot shower?


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

aalavandhan said:


> How durable is this watch? Can I wear it in a hot shower?


Wearing it in the shower shouldn't harm it at all, I wear mine in the shower. It does have a plastic crystal though which will scratch easier than glass. There is a raised "bezel" around the face of the watch to protect it though. I've had mine for a year or so and haven't noticed any scratches.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice watch and great review!


----------



## aalavandhan (May 17, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> Wearing it in the shower shouldn't harm it at all, I wear mine in the shower. It does have a plastic crystal though which will scratch easier than glass. There is a raised "bezel" around the face of the watch to protect it though. I've had mine for a year or so and haven't noticed any scratches.


 Thank you for your quick reply, Rentacop. That's the answer I was looking for, I appreciate it.


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Got the white version of this watch on the mail today. The watch is flawless!! Got this as a gym beater and it shall serve its purpose with style. It appears this version is not yet available In the states. It also comes in red and gray.

enjoy

View attachment 1348325
View attachment 1348326


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

A couple more


----------



## tzilayaz (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi guys,


Does it possible to find black or pwd screws for the bezel of AQ-S810? I have a white version of this watch and I need 4 black / pwd screws. 


What are the diementions of this tiny screws?


Thank you,


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

These are great watches. Indeed hidden gem.
I have a batch of them.

Here they are saying hello.


----------



## tzilayaz (Dec 27, 2006)

xzqt said:


> These are great watches. Indeed hidden gem.
> I have a batch of them.
> 
> Here they are saying hello.


Black one have black screws, did you paint it or it's genuine?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Took out their strap to try some combination.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

lowtech said:


> No photographic art, but you can see that the Adaptors fit nicely, size wise and aesthetically.
> 
> I used a 3 Ring Zulu, 24 mm wide.
> 
> ...


May I ask you how the h e l l you've been able to put those adaptor on? 
I have the same ones, but they're somehow to big for the AQ-S810..

Thanks

L.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

They needed to be pushed a bit towards the watch case to allow the springbars to snap in, but they were installed in minutes.
I tend to use the following technique: put the springbar into the adaptor so that about 1/2 of the bar sticks out. Locate the springbar in one lug hole. Position the adaptor as far towards it´s final position as possible.
Now the second side of the springbar sits somewhere in front of or above (the now upside down) lug. Compress it with a springbar tool. The springbar will slide inside the lug. Now move the adaptor around until the springbar hits home. Seat the springbar completely wit the tool. Done.
As the lugs are wider (18mm) than on G´s (16 mm) you can see quite good what you are doing.

I hope this helps - Show us a pic of your watch when doen or come back if you need more help.


----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

lowtech said:


> They needed to be pushed a bit towards the watch case to allow the springbars to snap in, but they were installed in minutes.
> I tend to use the following technique: put the springbar into the adaptor so that about 1/2 of the bar sticks out. Locate the springbar in one lug hole. Position the adaptor as far towards it´s final position as possible.
> Now the second side of the springbar sits somewhere in front of or above (the now upside down) lug. Compress it with a springbar tool. The springbar will slide inside the lug. Now move the adaptor around until the springbar hits home. Seat the springbar completely wit the tool. Done.
> As the lugs are wider (18mm) than on G´s (16 mm) you can see quite good what you are doing.
> ...


Thanks! 
I was using your same technique, but somehow it wasn't working.. Hence i took out my hard-work tools.. 
I've bent a bit the springbars, rounded some edges of the plastic adaptor with a cutter and with a screwdriver  !OMG! I'ive pressed the bars until they've made "flic".. hehe.. hardwork! 
Two very very quick shots.. PS. Don't really pay attention to the dust on the watch, it's a *bit* scuzzy.. but I wear it almost everyday, so..  I'm not even shooting the default strap, or you're probably gonna die for an heart attack.. 
​ This summer if I'll have some free time I'll be painting the "external case" (the one where there should be tough solar and illuminator signs) in black opaque.. 
Cheers mates
L.

Bye from Italy


----------



## razoraggie (Jun 2, 2013)

I picked up the navy blue model in WM a couple of days ago. I love the fact that you can "exchange" the home time for another time zone (a la Citizen Skyhawk) with just a simultaneous press of two buttons. I'm really impressed with the features and love the look of the navy blue with yellow highlights. Oh, and also cool is how the analog hands defer to the digital time. Like other have said, if this watch were a G-shock with a better crystal, it would be perfect. As it is, it's pretty great.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my "Stealth" modded Casio AQ-S810W-1AV. I sanded the "Tough Solar" and "Illuminator" text off the bezel and hand painted the bezel screws glossy black.


----------



## razoraggie (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks great! What did you use to sand the "Tough Solar" and "Illuminator" markings off?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

razoraggie said:


> That looks great! What did you use to sand the "Tough Solar" and "Illuminator" markings off?


Thanks for your kind words. I used items I had around the house to remove the "Tough Solar" and "Illuminator" text.

1) I first tried Goo Gone, but No Joy. It did not seem to dissolve or remove the text.
2) I then got bolder and used some fine grit sandpaper. This worked, but left the bezel with a scratched up finish.
3) I next tried some Meguiar's PlastX Clear Plastic Cleaner and Polish to remove the scratches. This did the trick.
4) I finished up by buffing out the bezel with a roughened up paper towel. Good to go.

To paint the bezel screws:

1) I removed them and used flat black spray paint. This looked great, but somehow the flat black spray paint rubbed off.
2) I finally hand painted the bezel screws with glossy black paint. Good to go.

I'm really enjoying my Casio AQ-S810W-1AV. It's inexpensive and I always think I'll be getting a watch like this to use as a beater. They end up looking so good and giving me so much enjoyment, I end up treating them like shelf queens. Good luck.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

I did remove the print on mine using a soft white eraser and polished the bezel to a uniform finish/luster with a cotton rag. you can find pics in this thread.


----------



## tofu_soy (Jun 26, 2014)

Love the uncluttered and simplistic layout of the watch face! Would have loved it even more if it had mineral glass instead of acrylic.


----------



## tofu_soy (Jun 26, 2014)

tofu_soy said:


> Love the uncluttered and simplistic layout of the watch face! Would have loved it even more if it had mineral glass instead of acrylic.


The watch arrived today!! Been wearing it for a little bit. Reactions so far:

- very lightweight, like!
- analog hands, oooOOOooo
- originally thought not having a "second" hand would bother me. I'm wrong! no bother at all.
- the strap and buckle seem less resin-y and more plastic-y. Not sure how durable this will be?
- the digital display screen is really small. Wish it were slightly larger...
- acrylic instead of mineral glass; weary of scratching it accidentally. How to clean this acrylic?
- on this particular model, only the two hands have lume. I'm not 100% sure, but I'm under the impression that other color schemes of this same watch (module) have some lume on the 3, 9 and 12 printed along the circle. Kind of a minor disappointment but not a deal breaker. The work-around is to toggle the digital display to the current time, so even in complete darkness I can use the LED light to discern time via the digital screen
- previous threads have described how to "white-out" the somewhat tacky writing printed on the bezel ("tough solar" and "illuminator"). I'm tempted to try it, but I probably won't want to mess around with it... hoping that the writing will just naturally fade away with time?
- there are 4 screws (apparently one of them actually serves the function of securing the bezel to the watch). Really wish they weren't metallic looking like this! but they're not huge, so I can tolerate it

Bottom line, REALLY, the one and only letdown here is the acrylic... SO wish it were mineral glass instead. But having paid just short of $20 for it from my local department store, I guess i should not complain at all. #FirstWorldProblems

Here's a pic of AQS810 next to my "terrorism watch"









Thank you and good day

-Tofu


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

tofu_soy said:


> - acrylic instead of mineral glass; weary of scratching it accidentally. How to clean this acrylic?
> 
> - previous threads have described how to "white-out" the somewhat tacky writing printed on the bezel ("tough solar" and "illuminator"). I'm tempted to try it, but I probably won't want to mess around with it... hoping that the writing will just naturally fade away with time?
> 
> - there are 4 screws (apparently one of them actually serves the function of securing the bezel to the watch). Really wish they weren't metallic looking like this! but they're not huge, so I can tolerate it


Mild hand soap and a soft microfiber cloth would be good to clean the acrylic crystal. Light surface scratches could be polished out with Meguiar's PlastX.

It would take quite some time for the bezel lettering to "just naturally fade away with time." Why not do what I did: lightly sand the lettering off, polish the bezel surface with Meguiar's PlastX, and buff it back to a nice satin sheen with a roughened up paper towel? Please see post #79.

The four screws do hold the bezel to the case. It's an easy matter to hand paint them glossy black. The paint does chip some time and needs a periodic touch up. It's all good.

Enjoy your AQ-S810 and wear it in good health. While not a G-Shock, it is a real bargain and nice watch. Mine says, "Hi."


----------



## aadhtbb (Jun 26, 2013)

*Just FYI here is the new model with WR200M and mineral crystal.
*
Specifications



*Mineral Glass*
*200-meter water resistance*
*Case / bezel material: Resin*
*Resin Band*



*LED light (LCD part only)
Selectable illumination duration, afterglow*
*Solar powered*
*World time
31 time zones (48 cities + coordinated universal time), city code display, daylight saving on/off, Home city/World time city swapping*
*1/100-second stopwatch
Measuring capacity: 59'59.99''
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time*
*2 countdown timers
Can be used during interval training that alternates between two different paces.
Measuring unit: 1 second
Input range: 00'05" to 99'55" (1-minute increments and 5-second increments)
Other: Number of repeats settable from 1 to 10*
*5 daily alarms*
*Hourly time signal*
*Battery power indicator*
*Power Saving (display goes blank to save power when the watch is left in the dark)*
*Full auto-calendar (to year 2099)*
*12/24-hour format*
*Button operation tone on/off*
*Regular timekeeping: Hour, minute, second, pm, month, day, 6-language day of the week indicator (English, Portuguese, Spanish, French, German, Italian)*
*Accuracy: ±30 seconds per month*
*Approx. battery operating time:
10 months on rechargeable battery (operation period with normal use without exposure to light after charge)
23 months on rechargeable battery (operation period when stored in total darkness with the power save function on after full charge)*

*Size of case: 54.5 × 51 × 11.3 mm*
*Total weight: 60 g*
*LED:Amber*

AD-S800WH-2AV - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

AD-S800? Niiiiice!! Thanks for the info!

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## tofu_soy (Jun 26, 2014)

OMG when will this ads800 be released?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Arrggghh!

ordered one..... :roll:



aadhtbb said:


> *Just FYI here is the new model with WR200M and mineral crystal.
> *


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

aadhtbb said:


> *Mineral Glass*
> *Solar Powered*
> *200-meter water resistance*
> *Size of case: 54.5 × 51 × 11.3 mm*
> ...


Wow, great looking new version. Those first three are awesome specs for a budget model, but it's nearly as big as a GA100. Can't wait for some live shots.


----------



## tofu_soy (Jun 26, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Arrggghh!
> 
> ordered one..... :roll:


How??? From where??


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

From the bay:

Casio Collection Solar Herren Armbanduhr Datum Resinband 200m AD-S800WH-4AVEF | eBay



tofu_soy said:


> How??? From where??


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Someone has no will power. :-d



d2mac said:


> Arrggghh!
> 
> ordered one..... :roll:


----------



## aadhtbb (Jun 26, 2013)

greg1491 said:


> Wow, great looking new version. Those first three are awesome specs for a budget model, but it's nearly as big as a GA100. Can't wait for some live shots.


I've heard some info like analog(or anadigi) G-shocks are less shock-resistent than digi-Gshocks due to stucture ( the casing and the cogs\pivots in movement ). Can any one verify this ?

And if that is true, whats the real difference between Anadigi Gshocks and this new model ?


----------



## tofu_soy (Jun 26, 2014)

d2mac said:


> From the bay:
> 
> Casio Collection Solar Herren Armbanduhr Datum Resinband 200m AD-S800WH-4AVEF | eBay


The bay, you say, eh?

Not to be confused with The Bay, a popular department store in Canada (?)


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Today on the doorstep:


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

That looks pretty nice in blue


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Your real life pictures look good.



d2mac said:


> Today on the doorstep:


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

d2mac said:


> Today on the doorstep:


Awesome, congrats and great pics. Does it seem a whole lot bigger than an AQS810?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks good! b-) Thanks for the pics. 

I look forward to seeing more colorways of this model.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Sedi said:


> AD-S800? Niiiiice!! Thanks for the info!
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


I have a feeling this one is both of our near futures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tofu_soy (Jun 26, 2014)

yup on all of these!



d2mac said:


> Today on the doorstep:





Rocat said:


> Your real life pictures look good.





James142 said:


> Looks good! b-) Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more colorways of this model.





Kronos said:


> I have a feeling this one is both of our near futures!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

d2mac said:


> Today on the doorstep:
> [Pics removed]


This version with those colors looks absolutely nice! Need to find it out..
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My AQ-S810.


----------



## iron_mx (Dec 24, 2015)

I wanted to revive this thread to add to its praises. In particular, the 10 repeat dual timer is really amazing. I was surprised after purchasing the g7710 that its dual timers are actually not as functional - they can repeat for 5 times each but this can't be set. 

The aqs810 is great for things like interval training where you might not be in the right frame of mind to track how many repetitions have passed, since you can set the cycle from 1 to 10 repeats. 

I'll also add to the plea for casio to put out a gshock with something similar to this models features!


----------



## g_patkar (Apr 30, 2007)

Leopan said:


> View attachment 2177898
> My AQ-S810.


Beautiful - What paint are you using on the screws please?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

g_patkar said:


> Beautiful - What paint are you using on the screws please?


Testors Gloss Black Enamel paint works for me. The paint does wear/chip off after a while. A simple touch up makes everything look new again. Good luck.


----------



## g_patkar (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Would flat enamel work, or just gloss?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

g_patkar said:


> Thanks for the response. Would flat enamel work, or just gloss?


I tried flat enamel first, but found it just rubbed off. Gloss enamel is more durable. It still requires an occasional touch up. Good luck.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

I wonder, will fingernail paint works ?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

leets said:


> I wonder, will fingernail paint works ?


Nail polish would probably work. Give it a try.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

I used black nail polish.

I removed the white letters on the watch with nail polish remover.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Leopan said:


> I used black nail polish.
> 
> I removed the white letters on the watch with nail polish remover.


Got pics? This thread could use more pics.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

> Got pics? This thread could use more pics.


 Here my modded watch.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Leopan said:


> View attachment 8741722
> 
> 
> Here my modded watch.


Looking good. Well done.


----------



## Liknus (Aug 3, 2013)

Leopan said:


> Message edited to remove the pics
> Here my modded watch.


Indeed it's very very nice!


----------



## Luck5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Leopan said:


> I used black nail polish.
> 
> I removed the white letters on the watch with nail polish remover.


How did u do that?
im trying with an aq-s800 but there's no away to get the white away


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Fascinating watch. I'm considering my first Casio, and this has caught my eye for all the obvious reasons. 

Questions: 
1 what's the key practical difference between this and a G-shock series watch, besides shock resistance? Overall quality of materials? If I'm not in the military/LE or construction, will I ever notice?
2 is there an obvious model to upgrade to? Basic, durable, solar ana-digi but... better? G or wave-ceptor or something else? 
Thanks!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ziptie,

The AQ-S810-1AV is a very nice sport watch. It checks off the boxes for me for an ana-digi pilot/miitary watch. At only $34.90 from amazon.com, it's affordable and priced right.

This watch is obviously not as "tough" as a G-Shock, but it will serve you well for desk diving, swimming, and sports use. I wear mine for tennis, biking, and hiking just fine.

This watch is Solar. It is very moddable, just look through the many pages of this thread. Good luck.

Here's my "stealth" AQ-S810-1AV.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> Fascinating watch. I'm considering my first Casio, and this has caught my eye for all the obvious reasons.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 what's the key practical difference between this and a G-shock series watch, besides shock resistance? Overall quality of materials? If I'm not in the military/LE or construction, will I ever notice?
> ...


If you can live with the tiny LCD and the easily scratchable acrylic crystal, then the AQS810 is a pretty decent watch. For several times, I nearly picked one up, but stopped short because the LCD's just too small for me to read at a glance. But that's just me.

The AQS810 is consisted of a single plastic case, whereas a G-Shock has an additional layer of soft resin covering the case. That is the key difference between the two. The soft resin helps absorb shocks and vibrations better. G-Shocks also use mineral crystal which resists scratches better. However, the AQS810 is still plenty rugged for everyday use. There are also benefits for using a plastic case and acrylic crystal.

If you decided to stay with the AQS, don't forget to check out all the different color variations for this model. If you decide to try out G-Shocks, then the AWG-M100 is the closest and least expensive. There are also other color variations for this G.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

The next upgrade is the AD-S800WH.
Somewhat larger case, mineral glass and maybe somewhat more robust. 





Ziptie said:


> Fascinating watch. I'm considering my first Casio, and this has caught my eye for all the obvious reasons.
> 
> Questions:
> 1 what's the key practical difference between this and a G-shock series watch, besides shock resistance? Overall quality of materials? If I'm not in the military/LE or construction, will I ever notice?
> ...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

angelo said:


> Nice Review!
> 
> Those models offers a lot of useful features for little money.
> I spend mine a sapphire crystal (with ar-coating) and full relume.


Beautiful work! I spotted this in your(?) YouTube video before finding your post here. It doesn't look like anyone asked, so I "must." If you wouldn't mind sharing, what size crystal did you use? I noticed that someone mentioned a measurement of 4-5mm thickness of the original plastic crystal. Did you just get the thickest you could find? Also, did you re-use a gasket that came with the watch or purchase a generic gasket when installing the sapphire crystal? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buddhashenglong (Mar 29, 2018)

After much lurking, I guess I will show my AQ-S810. Which I discovered thanks to you guys. 0000 steel wool on the bezel, black screws from some busted headphones, and a 24mm shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## Aleksandar T. (Jul 15, 2021)

Sorry to resurect old topic, but I'm interested how how is the strap durability on this watch? The plastic straps on my other Casio watches are lasting about year and a half. Is this strap durability better?


----------

